# Historic Presidential Inauguration Today



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone doing anything special?

I'm taping the ceremonies and may even go into Seattle to watch the event at the Paramount theater.  

Seems such history should be observed within a community of people, not at home.  I, for one, feel this is one my generation's signal events just as President Kennedy's assassination was for my parents' generation.

Another thing I will do is purchase all of today's papers, Kindle & otherwise!

Can't wait!

Marci

6:15 am  Local news reports that there is a line snaking around the Paramount whose doors are scheduled to open at 7am    Guess I won't be making that event.  Okay, home it is.  I did read that local Starbucks are going to be streaming live footage for those who drink mochas and coffee


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree, Marci. We're not doing anything special, but we will be watching. Mike took off from work, tho, so I'm happy he'll be home to watch it for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread will do nicely as an online party! I'll bring my mom's recipe for stuffed mushrooms! Yum! And I've got some Asti Spumante (Italian sparkling wine). Party!









Betsy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

What a great idea.

Here are some photos to kick off the festivities































Many more sure to come!

Can't wait to see what everyone contributes 

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's an appropriate bargain book for the day:










Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

On this day I am proud to be a citizen of the United States of America!  What an historical, exciting day!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Only mildly off topic...

I have the Declaration of Independence on my Kindle.

My daughter asked my why; I said "because I can"   
But, seriously, I've actually read it (well, ok, not all of it)


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, I didn't know I was supposed to bring something. Let me see what I can find.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

It's astounding. I turned on the tv early just to take a look and I can't turn it off. I remember LBJ's and KFK's inauguration, but this one takes the cake. I'm recording it for some working friends who'll come over tonight for a potluck recap. 

Another friend in another city told me she's going to party like a Barack star....

I'll fix the coffee!

Cheers!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Here are Barack Obama's favorite chocolates: Fran's Gray and Smoked Salted Caramels


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If you have a fast internet connection, you can watch Inauguration coverage live on Hulu.com.

Click on the below link to open a new browser window:

http://www.hulu.com/live/inauguration​


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am also watching it at http://inaugural.sentate.gov


----------



## Dave A Vance (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm just watching it on TV... nothing special.

Today's drink of the day is The Dick Cheney Shooter. I created this drink almost two years ago and named it in honor of when Dick Cheney shot his hunting partner in the face.

*THE DICK CHENEY SHOOTER*
Serve in an Old Fashioned Glass

1 part Gin
1 part Lemon Lime soda
1/2 part White Rum
splash Grenadine

Mix ingredients over ice in a shaker, shake, strain and pour. Drink as a shooter. Can also be made as a drink, with ice.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Fran's Gray and Smoked Salted Caramels


Yum-o! Where you do get those? and can you get them by the crate?

We always have tvs in our office on cnbc (used to be CNN, til we all got busted for being way to into the Anna Nicole Smith drama), and they're carrying live footage beside the daily stock stuff. Does anyone understand all that? We don't have sound, just pictures. For fun, and if we have no adult supervision, we'll have contests to see who can come up with what they're saying.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie had a typo--it's at http://inaugural.senate.gov

(extra "t" Leslie)

No commercial interruptions...

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Watching on my computer at work.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Here are Barack Obama's favorite chocolates: Fran's Gray and Smoked Salted Caramels


The man has good taste! Salted caramel is delicious!

I'm watching the coverage on msnbc.com myself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Millions of people on the National Mall; temp about 27 as I type, but sunny:  A good place to opt for a paper book, if you feel the need for one, rather than the Kindle. 

Ann


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's an appropriate bargain book for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Betsy,

I'm proud to be an American every inauguration day. Because each 4 years we shift leadership without bloodshed or a battle. This is a great country wether or not we agree with the man in office!!

I usually don't watch the inaugurations.. I seem to fall asleep during speeches, doesn't matter who gives them, I just don't have the attention span and I find 25 other things to be doing. 










theresam


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Yum-o! Where you do get those? and can you get them by the crate?


Fran's Chocolates http://www.franschocolates.com/home.php


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Remind me next time to stay home and watch it on TV! The computers (3 of them) kept freezing up and the audio on the radio was full of static. Oh well, I heard it all live and can watch the reruns in peace and comfort this evening.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think anyone could watch what just transpired and not be moved. Millions of American's of different race, faith and beliefs gathered together in DC for the inauguration of our 44th President. The thing we share in common is hope for the future and love of our country. I am proud to be an American and we live in a great country. I was moved to tears.

God Bless the USA


----------



## CCLady as was (Nov 18, 2008)

What a day!  My sis worked as an advisor to the campaign. . .I just wish my late husband could have lived to see it. . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you missed the speech it'll be posted here, with video, later today.

http://www.whitehouse.gov/

Ann


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

What a momentous day. I was in tears. We have come so far. Yet we have far to go. We are not black, white, red, Republican, Democrat - We are Americans. God bless the United States of America.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

A momentous day to be sure.  I'm am always amazed that no matter how dark the future seems we as Americans always find a leader to bring us to the better side of our natures and renew our nation.  Our nation will find a way no matter what the challenge and emerge stronger and better for the challenge and today was one of those hinge points in our history.


----------



## GrammieCheryl (Dec 17, 2008)

I watched the Presidential Inauguration all day, I have never watched the whole thing before.  I was babysitting my grandson (who is 15 months old) and we built block towers and knocked them down.  I liked that Bush and Obama seem to be comfortable with each other, I hope for an easy transition.

May this be the start of something good.

God Bless the USA, today and everyday.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

It's exhilarating, a day to remember. I'm keeping the disk I've been recording. I only hope we can all remember this in the future--it's not over. It's up to us. Let's get after it!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Dave A Vance said:


> ...on TV... nothing special...
> Today's drink of the day is....
> *THE DICK CHENEY SHOOTER*Serve in an Old Fashioned Glass1 part Gin1 part Lemon Lime soda1/2 part White Rumsplash Grenadine


Same here Dave. 

I take it, this can be made in a giant mug and guzzled down in one large chug? A few of these and it will really make the 'festivities' come alive!

-sailor


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> It's exhilarating, a day to remember. I'm keeping the disk I've been recording. I only hope we can all remember this in the future--it's not over. It's up to us. Let's get after it!


Have to agree with you AL, "it's up to us". We as Americans have the capacity to make a change!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Sadly, I had to sleep through the inauguration. (Night shifter, dontcha know) I am off to watch Oprah's recap. I will probably hit one of the online replays in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I also was teary.  He is so elegant in speech and manner, it is refreshing.  I pray for his wisdom and ability to pull our country out of the mess we are in.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

As much as I wanted to see it....I started a new semester this morning so no speeches or anything. Going to look up video later tonight.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Sadly, I had to sleep through the inauguration. (Night shifter, dontcha know) I am off to watch Oprah's recap. I will probably hit one of the online replays in the next couple of days.


FYI - Oprah is showing a favorite of hers - and episode about the life of MLK, Jr. today.

Tomorrow she is having what she calls "Oprah's Post-Inauguration Special". My Tivo is set for this one!

I loved watching President Obama give his speech, it was great to hear it. The whole morning I kept shaking my head in wonder at the photos of all the people -- they were everywhere! On the sidewalks, on the rooftops, in balconies, any spot at all! Totally amazing and awe-inspiring. I don't recall any other Presidential Inauguration being this crowded or *Joyful*. When President Obama and the First Lady got out of the limo to walk, the crowds just erupted! The decibels noticeably went up...

Hat's off to our government's forsite in positioning a peaceful transition process. HUGE ditto on this statement


Mollyb52 said:


> I also was teary. He is so elegant in speech and manner, it is refreshing. I pray for his wisdom and ability to pull our country out of the mess we are in.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Amen. I've never watched the whole thing either. We still have the parade on, in fact. (What a L O N G day for the Obamas!) I love listening to Obama speak. This was inspiring in so many ways. The thing that strikes me over and over about the Obamas, tho, is that they are so real, so sincere in their actions and looks. It's not surface, it's not pretend. I think this is a man and family or incredible character and we are truly blessed as a nation to have him as our leader. He has a very tough road ahead of him, but he is the man for the job, IMO.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think it matters whether you are a Democrat, Republican or who you voted for, it is the fact that we are all Americans. I got goose bumps and emotional looking out in the crowd and seeing black, white, Asian, Hispanic , Native Americans shoulder to shoulder waving _our_ flag.

I agree that President Obama is an elegant speaker and shows great poise. I love the scripture he quoted, "The time has come to set aside childish things." He seems to realize the huge responsibility and the hard work that awaits him.

I saw on the news where a woman from Holland stated she was jealous of America and when asked why, she replied there is no other country that can do this but America. That says it all! What a joyous occasion, I have great hope for a better America.

Approximately 1.9 million people in attendance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved that Michelle gave Laura a gift.

And for the textile part of our discussion--

Loved Michelle's dress, the lines, the color the embroidered texture.










Hated Aretha's hat.










Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I totally could never wear that color but Mrs. Obama looked great.

I thought, though, that when they were walking in the parade, she was maybe wishing she'd picked a coat that had buttons. 

Word is she hasn't decided yet what to wear to the balls. . . . . .

The girls looked cute too. . . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I loved that Michelle gave Laura a gift.
> 
> And for the textile part of our discussion--
> 
> Loved Michelle's dress, the lines, the color the embroidered texture.


Let's get specific...lace over wool, the back, shoulders and upper sleeves were lined with pashmina for warmth. The dress was designed by Isabel Toledo, accessorized with green gloves and shoes from J. Crew.



> Hated Aretha's hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, now, now don't ya know, the Queen of Soul called up the Queen of England and said, "Betsy, your Royal Highess, let's talk chapeaux." And Elizabeth II said, "Aretha, darlin', at inaugurations, you need sparkles and bows." And that's all Aretha needed to hear.

Although I would never wear such a hat, I think it sort of said R-E-S-P-E-C-T for Queen Aretha.

L


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

A lot of today's events were centered around the history of Abraham Lincoln as he was Obama's favorite president.  I think that Lincoln was such a great president because of the vision that he had for America.  I see President Obama as a visionary as well and I think that his presidency will prove to be a pivotal time in the history of America years from now.  What a great day and God Bless America!

Sam

P.S.  I think that OBAMA is going to have to be added to the spell check!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought it was sad to see the older Bushes, they looked so feeble and had canes. 

Senator Kennedy had a seizure at the luncheon and had to be taken to the hospital. They said it was caused from fatigue. He is tough, diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor and still fights. His attitude and ability to laugh and joke is admirable and so important.

Not too may women could pull off that color but Michele Obama looked lovely. I bet those sweet little girls sleep like babies tonight...they had a long day.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Let's get specific...lace over wool, the back, shoulders and upper sleeves were lined with pashmina for warmth. The dress was designed by Isabel Toledo, accessorized with green gloves and shoes from J. Crew.
> 
> L


Do you think she had a thermal something under that dress? I sure would have!


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Let's get specific...lace over wool, the back, shoulders and upper sleeves were lined with pashmina for warmth. The dress was designed by Isabel Toledo, accessorized with green gloves and shoes from J. Crew.
> 
> Now, now, now don't ya know, the Queen of Soul called up the Queen of England and said, "Betsy, your Royal Highess, let's talk chapeaux." And Elizabeth II said, "Aretha, darlin', at inaugurations, you need sparkles and bows." And that's all Aretha needed to hear.
> 
> ...


LOVED the dress, tho I wondered how she could wear a coat that didn't button up in that cold. Lace over wool, and pashmina-lined--ahhhh, *now* I see.

As fpr Aretha's hat--I couldn't have pulled it off (lol) but I thought it definitely worked for her.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> What a momentous day. I was in tears. We have come so far. Yet we have far to go. We are not black, white, red, Republican, Democrat - We are Americans. God bless the United States of America.


I couldn't help but be excited and touched by today's events. A lot remains to be seen as to whether Obama can truly "bring us together", but at least he's trying, which is more than I can say for the last few presidents.

As he referenced in his speech today, HE won't be the one to pull us out of our problems, WE will be the ones who will have to do it. But we, as a country, needed to reminded of that. HOPEfully, we can move forward instead of taking 1 step forward and 2 (or 3) steps back!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's an appropriate bargain book for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just bought it, thanks  I really love your quilts by the way  Did you ever think about making Kindle covers using your beautiful artwork? I'd buy one


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I thought it was sad to see the older Bushes, they looked so feeble and had canes.
> 
> Senator Kennedy had a seizure at the luncheon and had to be taken to the hospital. They said it was caused from fatigue. He is tough, diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor and still fights. His attitude and ability to laugh and joke is admirable and so important.
> 
> Not too may women could pull off that color but Michele Obama looked lovely. I bet those sweet little girls sleep like babies tonight...they had a long day.


Senator Kennedy apparently will be released tomorrow, last I heard. Good news. The President scared me at the luncheon when he started talking about Ted as if he were dead! Sheesh!

The kids supposedly are having a sleepover with friends at the White House, at least I heard on reporter say that. I guess they don't have to go to school tomorrow....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> The kids supposedly are having a sleepover with friends at the White House, at least I heard on reporter say that. I guess they don't have to go to school tomorrow....


And they had *Bolt* and *High School Musical 3* on DVD to watch with their friends.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

More on textiles:

*Critics applaud Michelle Obama's inaugural fashion; First daughters make an impression in J. Crew outfits*

BY ANNE BRATSKEIR | Special to Newsday
January 21, 2009

"First of all, how good-looking is my wife?" asked President Barack Obama at the first of 10 official inaugural balls, as Michelle Obama revealed her second blockbuster outfit of the day: a white chiffon one-shoulder gown by Jason Wu.

The dress, with a strap across one shoulder, ruched bodice, fluffy appliqués and sparkling beading, will (as tradition dictates) be donated to the Smithsonian.

Wu, 26, who was born in Taiwan and works in Manhattan, has been compared to Oscar de la Renta and Carolina Herrera. But that Park Avenue sensibility is often tempered with a touch of youthful whimsy.

Not everyone loved it. "I was expecting a different silhouette like a halter - and color," said fashion personality and stylist Robert Verdi. "Nancy Reagan wore a one-shouldered job, Laura Bush wore white and of course, Jackie Kennedy wore it. Wearing white is the historic route and I thought she'd do something different."

Oprah magazine creative director Adam Glassman disagreed. "I love that she's wearing white," he said. "It's about optimism and a new start and a fresh moment; she's the bride of the evening. I think she looks modern, youthful and fresh, and I'm happy she kept her hair the way she wears it, instead of some updo."

to read the whole thing:

http://www.newsday.com/services/newspaper/printedition/wednesday/news/ny-etstyle216006633jan21,0,4673516.story


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I liked the President's tuxedo. At the Neighborhood Ball:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked the silhoutte of Michelle's dress and that it was white.  I didn't like the "fluffy appliques".    The President did look great in his tux, and I liked their dance(s).  It was a beautiful evening.  We've watched many inaugurations (we are a company town, after all) but I've never watched reporting from so many balls.  Of course, the Bushes only went to a few, I think, and then went back to the White House to bed, so there wasn't much to watch later in the evening.

And the kids also had a scavenger hunt at the White House, apparently it's been done before; it kind of gets the kids familiar with the House.  The staff sets it up.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I wasn't that crazy about the fluffy appliques, either, but the dress started to grow on me after I saw it a few times. It did look nice with the President's white shirt and white tie. They are an attractive couple!

Someone needs to teach Mr. Obama how to dance, though. LOL

L


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I liked the President's tuxedo. At the Neighborhood Ball:


Leslie -

I was just going to mention this! He looked very dashing.

I agree with everyone who remarked about how genuine the Obamas are with each other and within themselves.

I loved the fact that the White House web page got an update and it looks much better and will be even greater when more planned features are added. (http://www.whitehouse.gov)

I believe both President Obama, the First Lady, and First Family are all going to bring a great sense of "freshness" and youthfulness to WA, DC. The President has superhuman expectations being heaped on him...I believe he will exceed some, live up to some, miss others, and acknowledge any "failures". It's just great to have someone willing to be open and communicative.

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the link to the White House site, Marci! I would never have thought to look there since it's been sort of dull for the past 8 years.

Very impressive. Lots of good information. I am excited about what is coming down the pike for all of us.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought they looked very elegant at the ball. I liked Mrs. Obama's dress and thought President Obama looked handsome. Love the song "At Last", it is one of my favorite and liked Beonyce's (sp?) rendition of it. I too like the fact they are so comfortable with each other. The dance looked very natural and not so stiff. Have to agree the President is no Fred Asatire!

I enjoyed yesterday and last night.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

More textiles!










"Jill looked absolutely dazzling Tuesday in this strapless red Reem Acra gown. She exuded simple elegance and kept her accessories to a minimum - a thin bracelet and long earrings. She paired the ensemble with metallic strappy sandals."

L


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

My DH and I went to TGIFridays to watch. We took our best friends with us. Silly as it seems TGIFridays had a great inauguration party with free drinks and snacks.

My BF's husband _*was*_ a staunch neocon *sigh* a great guy but soooooo misguided  Even _*HE*_ got choked up when Obama got sworn in and at the president's (wow its great to be a proud American again and say that, I haven't felt like this in 8 years!) speech. He said he now knows he probably voted for the wrong guy and he loved the 'all come together' speech.

So if Obama can win over my BF's husband its all good!

I forget where I read it..maybe yahoo news but it was stated Obama has the highest approval rating going into office then any president since they kept track of these things!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> More textiles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved the color of her dress.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Loved the color of her dress.


She looks lovely, great color but that girl needs to eat. She is TOO thin. She needs some peas, fried green tomatoes  and corn bread!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> She looks lovely, great color but that girl needs to eat. She is TOO thin. She needs some peas, fried green tomatoes  and corn bread!


Don't you know you can never be too rich or too thin? At least according to the Duchess of Windsor.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was looking at pictures of inauguration dresses from the past and the one who was TOO THIN was Nancy Reagan in 1985. She was skinny in 1981 and looked anorexic in 1985. She makes Jill Biden look like a porker! LOL

L


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I liked the silhoutte of Michelle's dress and that it was white. I didn't like the "fluffy appliques".  The President did look great in his tux, and I liked their dance(s). It was a beautiful evening. We've watched many inaugurations (we are a company town, after all) but I've never watched reporting from so many balls. Of course, the Bushes only went to a few, I think, and then went back to the White House to bed, so there wasn't much to watch later in the evening.
> 
> And the kids also had a scavenger hunt at the White House, apparently it's been done before; it kind of gets the kids familiar with the House. The staff sets it up.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I thought the fluffs were feathers and thought it was kind of funny looking. But I loved the fact that her gown matched her husband's shirt and bow tie. Very classy.

I love the idea of the scavenger hunt for the kids, tho! How fun and neat of the staff to do that for them!



Leslie said:


> I was looking at pictures of inauguration dresses from the past and the one who was TOO THIN was Nancy Reagan in 1984. She was skinny in 1981 and looked anorexic in 1985. She makes Jill Biden look like a porker! LOL
> 
> L


Yeah, Nancy was one of those people whose head always looked too big for her body, because she was so ridiculously skinny.

I have to say, one of the things I love the best is to hear what people around the world thought about the inauguration and think about Obama. On the Scrap Girls message board we have many, many people from all around the world. We had quite a few of them comment on our Inauguration thread over there that they loved watching the inauguration, how impressed they were with Obama and how hopeful they are for what he'll do *and* the example he'll set for their own leaders. Very interesting. Yes, I'm definitely proud to be an American!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This thread will do nicely as an online party! I'll bring my mom's recipe for stuffed mushrooms! Yum! And I've got some Asti Spumante (Italian sparkling wine). Party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Betsy -

HOLY COW! Those look good! Sorry for just catching up, but you can send me some of these any time you feel like it!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> As fpr Aretha's hat--I couldn't have pulled it off (lol) but I thought it definitely worked for her.


Hey, Aretha can wear any hat she likes - the woman's got class, just like Mrs. Obama! 

But I have to say that I'm so impressed with both of them, and he gave an awesome speech. Unlike many politicians, though, I think he's going to really try and do what he says...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have an American friend here in Mexico today that said she is now glad she can say she is from the United States of America, instead of saying she is Canadian!  I don't remember ever being into the inauguration that much, except when my high school band played in Eisenhower's second inauguration parade but I was glued all day (computer sick anyway LOL) and channel surfed to be sure I was getting the best coverage.  What a wonderful day!

Betsy I could use some of those as well -


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was reading an article in the Post today (on my Kindle  ) and apparently, they played "At Last" at half of the balls for the President and Mrs. Obama to dance to.  By the third time, the two of them were kind of chuckling over it, I gather.  The ball organizers should have coordinated their playlists!  

Ann


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay I've stayed out of this thread for a while now but personally I'm sick of all the fawning over Obama as if he's the second coming.  The man has a pretty much blank resume.  Yes he was in the Illinois State Senate and the US Senate but during his time in office basically accomplished nothing other than positioning himself for the next office.  He has questionable associations with Jerimiah White(like he really never heard White talk like that in twenty years of attending church), William Ayers, a convicted domestic terrorist who Obama knows personally quite well and who also helped Obama get his start in politics and lets not forget the current Illinois Governor Rod Blagoivitch who Obama says he barely knows even though there are countless pictures of the two in quite buddy buddy poses.  Basically over the last couple of years Barack Obama has been given a free pass on his associations as well as his lack of ability to explain the "changes" he plans on bringing about.  He said that he wasn't going to allow lobbiest into his transition team and he has already hired several.  He is supposed to be a Washington outsider and yet almost all of his picks have been former Clinton administration workers.  I'm tired of people saying they can finally be proud of being Americans again.  No one should ever have been ashamed of being an American in the first place.  Quit trying to appease our enemies.  Most countries in the world are simply jealous of the US.  History will prove that Bush wasn't as bad as everyone is making him out to be.  While it may be great that we have elected the first black president I believe that we


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Okay I've stayed out of this thread for a while now but personally I'm sick of it all....I'm tired of people saying they can finally be proud of being Americans again. No one should ever have been ashamed of being an American in the first place. Quit trying to appease our enemies.


Jackylking:

You are my HERO!

-sailor


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I personally did vote for Obama. My main reason at the time for voting for him was that there was no better choice (lesser of two evils). I think he has made some pretty smart choices for key positions. Time will tell if he is up to the job. I want him to do a good job. Right now, we as a country need a good "father" to guide us.

We as a nation are facing some of the toughest issues in our history. Not only are we fighting a war on 2 fronts, it looks like we are headed into a financial depression to rival the "Great" one. At least we now have a president who seems to be facing facts and admits that we are in a tough situation. He appears to be ready to roll up his sleeves and get his hands dirty to remedy some of the problems.

As for Bush, I detest what he has done to our country. Talk about a free pass on associations. (His vice president got off scott-free for shooting someone in the face, for goodness sake.) If I had a time machine, I would gladly go back 8 years and vote for Gore. (I voted Nader, due to Gore's backpedaling on environmental issues.) Who knew at the time that the outcome of the election was so important. I truly believe if the outcome of that election had been different, we might not be in the mess we are in now. I can only hope Obama will lead us in the right direction.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I personally did vote for Obama. My main reason at the time for voting for him was that there was no better choice (lesser of two evils). I think he has made some pretty smart choices for key positions. Time will tell if he is up to the job. I want him to do a good job. Right now, we as a country need a good "father" to guide us.
> 
> We as a nation are facing some of the toughest issues in our history. Not only are we fighting a war on 2 fronts, it looks like we are headed into a financial depression to rival the "Great" one. At least we now have a president who seems to be facing facts and admits that we are in a tough situation. He appears to be ready to roll up his sleeves and get his hands dirty to remedy some of the problems.
> 
> As for Bush, I detest what he has done to our country. Talk about a free pass on associations. (His vice president got off scott-free for shooting someone in the face, for goodness sake.) If I had a time machine, I would gladly go back 8 years and vote for Gore. (I voted Nader, due to Gore's backpedaling on environmental issues.) Who knew at the time that the outcome of the election was so important. I truly believe if the outcome of that election had been different, we might not be in the mess we are in now.


I feel the same as you except I voted for Gore. Most of the time IMO Bush came off as a petulant child having a temper tantrum he RUINED the image of the USA for 8 years, he set us back scientifically and morally.

Thankfully his staff and hopefully him himself are being investigated for criminal charges right now.

My hatred for Bush came before the war , when he refused to allow federal funding for stem cell research. I have CP and to me Bush was saying a cure for CP or any disorder isn't worth his time or money. That *I* and *MY* rights mean nothing because I don't share his slippery slope morals.

I always got the feeling from the Bush administration that if you weren't white, male, healthy, Christian, well off, republican and straight he didn't care for you.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

As an American, I feel strongly that I must support the President of the United States, even those presidents that I didn’t vote for or that I disagree with. 

The election of Barack Obama is unquestionably an historic event that we should all be able to celebrate. Derisive comments and unsubstantiated claims against the previous administration can only provoke a negative response from the administration’s supporters. Let’s leave this thread for the celebration.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread was started to observe a historical day for our country.* It is not a thread for political debate.* As stated in many posts it does not mater who you voted for or if you like President Obama, the fact is we are all Americans and need to support our new President.

I personally will support President Obama whether I voted for or like him. I think as an American that is my duty.

I ask that this thread be used as what it was intended for, a celebration. Please move on and no more political views posted here.

Thank you.

Linda
Moderator


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you, Jeff & Linda.

Recognition of a historical event (and I have watched EVERY inauguration since I can remember) has nothing to do with agreement or disagreement with the persons involved.

AND, I still don't like Aretha's hat.


Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> AND, I still don't like Aretha's hat.


The Wall Street Journal commented that if Aretha's hat had blown off, thousands might have been injured. I guess they didn't like it either. 

EDIT: Spell much?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thank you, Jeff & Linda.
> 
> Recognition of a historical event (and I have watched EVERY inauguration since I can remember) has nothing to do with agreement or disagreement with the persons involved.
> 
> ...


Here, here. This was to commemorate history not to agree or disagree with the politics of, we will have another one i 4 years to comment on then. The orderly scheduled transition of power in this country is commendable and shows great planning by the founding Fathers. But, I do agree on Aretha's hat. Ugh!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I ask that this thread be used as what it was intended for, a celebration. Please move on and no more political views posted here.
> Thank you.
> Linda
> Moderator


Thank you Linda
It is what it is - 

BTW I liked the hat!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> Thank you Linda
> It is what it is -
> 
> BTW I liked the hat!


I liked the hat too, I could not have pulled it off but Aretha sure did!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently the hat goes for $179 and is sold out.

















Be sure to check out this link:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/arethas-hat-is-everywhere?sort=posted&z=15SM92


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

re: Aretha's hat.  Let's see.  Bonnie Hunt poked fun.  Ellen poked fun.  Jon Stewart poked fun.  I think Stephen Colbert took a pass.  I don't watch the late night (leno, et al) but I bet there was poking happening there too.  She certainly got publicity and, as they say, all publicity is good publicity!  Personally, while it's not something I could ever wear, it seemed right for her.  ( I do think Betsy should put it in her collection. . .)

And today the story in the post was about the trash pickup and what they'd have to do to get the grass to grow back.  Apparently a million people equals 2 million feet and is not healthy for the turf. . . . 

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If I was a good photoshopper, I'd make a Kindle wearing the hat and give it to Betsy!

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If I was a good photoshopper, I'd make a Kindle wearing the hat and give it to Betsy!
> 
> L


here here or hear hear


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Was it a historic day? Absolutely it was. The end of our nation as it was intended and as we've known it is certainly historic. The fact that so many are so uninformed and so easily deluded is a sad commentary on what has become of our once great nation. I will support my nation and my Constitution and during those rare times our new president upholds his oath and supports them as well I will support him. The remainder of the time I will not. All this reverential kowtowing to one so undeserving is incomprehensible. But yes, it was a historic day.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

are you my mother-in-law?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought there was a moratorium on political/partisan discussion in this thread?


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

if the mod agrees with you its ok!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

bosslady said:


> are you my mother-in-law?


Do we have the same MIL?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought part of the Kindle Forums rules were no personal attacks, even for those not on Kindle Boards and this is turning into personal attacks on both sides of the aisle.   This is not what I joined Kindle Boards for, I joined for civil discourse not bashing of others.  Let's all just go back to our neutral corners folks and read our Kindles.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I removed my post!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

lighten up


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Guys this thread is for celebration of a historical day. Another thread has been started for political discussion, take it over there. I've posted once on this subject, this is a warning. No personal attacks will be tolerated.

Thanks,
Linda
Moderator


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, Aretha certainly got everyone to notice her! No one will forget that she was there. 

I'm just happy that other dude has gone back to Texas.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

We're glad to have him back.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> We're glad to have him back.


And I bet he is glad to be back. They were showing a clip on the news of how being President ages you. They showed Clinton, both of the Bushes and a couple of others. It is amazing to see the day they took office and the day they left office. It is a huge responsibility. I imagine the Bushes slept very well in their new home in Dallas Tuesday evening.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> And I bet he is glad to be back. They were showing a clip on the news of how being President ages you. They showed Clinton, both of the Bushes and a couple of others. It is amazing to see the day they took office and the day they left office. It is a huge responsibility. I imagine the Bushes slept very well in their new home in Dallas Tuesday evening.


He's younger than I am by a couple of years but looks ten years older now.

I think they were here Tuesday night and they still might be. We didn't have the FA-18's today but the helicopter traffic was busy like when they're home. "W" hasn't even seen the house in Dallas yet; Laura made the decision. We're, of course, disappointed that SMU got the new Bush Library instead of Baylor, but we're glad that they're keeping the ranch for now.

Can you imagine what a relief it must be not to have some guy standing outside your bedroom door with the nuclear codes?

All our presidents have been great men who have always done an extraordinarily hard job with little thanks.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

All of the focusing on the "historical" nature of this presidency is, in some ways to me, sad... mainly becuase it shows how far we still are from MLK's dream (yet people seem to act as if we are achieving it with this)....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In an interview with his  Martin Luther King III, the son seemed to think the election of Barack Obama, at least in part, fulfilled his father's dream.  I don't think anyone is saying that the fight is over.

Betsy


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In an interview with his Martin Luther King III, the son seemed to think the election of Barack Obama, at least in part, fulfilled his father's dream. I don't think anyone is saying that the fight is over.
> 
> Betsy


From all MLK had ever said - it seems his desire was for race to not matter, to be a complete non-issue, for society to be color-blind. if such a big deal is made of Pres Obama's race then we are not achieving that... It really seems stange to me when people mention MLK then Obama as if he is achieing the goal, becuase the focus on his race seems to be the opposite of the goal. Does that make sense?

Maybe becuase i do not pay attention to race, nor judge the present by the attrocities of the past, that it seems odd to me. or maybe it is just my generation... but i just don't feel the historical aspect or big deal over Obama being half-black. it is hard to expalin i guess... but to me, his race is completely irrelevent. Now his politics....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TM

I understand your point.  It's definitely a complex issue.  I agree with most of what you say and at the same time believe that when a barrier is broken, it's important.  On the day this thread was started, his race (self-identified) was important.  The next day, it's irrelevant and what matters is HOW he governs. 

Here's my perspective:  The night of the election I sat with friends who wept; who never thought that day would happen.  It's been a very short time since segregation was the law in this country.  I have friends who went to segregated schools, in fact my husband went to a segregated school in Arlington, VA.  The election of an African American 40 years after Martin Luther King was assassinated trying to achieve equal rights is both "about time" and amazing.  There were people present at the inauguration who had been beaten and arrested in their efforts to achieve civil rights and now they see the results of their work and pain.  Ask any of the Tuskegee Airmen who were there if they thought it was a big deal....  

At any rate, the Inauguration is over, it was one heck of a party, now the hard stuff starts.

Back to work!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If I was a good photoshopper, I'd make a Kindle wearing the hat and give it to Betsy!
> 
> L












Actually I like it better on the Kindle than I did on Aretha!

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually I like it better on the Kindle than I did on Aretha!
> 
> Betsy


I agree.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> He's younger than I am by a couple of years but looks ten years older now.
> 
> I think they were here Tuesday night and they still might be. We didn't have the FA-18's today but the helicopter traffic was busy like when they're home. "W" hasn't even seen the house in Dallas yet; Laura made the decision. We're, of course, disappointed that SMU got the new Bush Library instead of Baylor, but we're glad that they're keeping the ranch for now.
> 
> ...


LOL that's what we women do, pick out houses, buy them and then take our husband's home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you read or hear that the chamber quartet "finger synched"? I was wondering how they managed to keep the instruments in tune in that chilly air and get such good sound! Any of you ever played string instruments outdoors in that kind of temp? I would think that the heat from one's hand against the cold wood would affect the tuning?

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/23/arts/music/23band.html?ref=music

Many years ago, my high school band played in Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade. (I think John Phillip Sousa was still alive then.) We had never been so cold in our lives as when we assembled just after dawn! I had gloves with fingers cut off so I could play my clarinet. Noticed during the parade that they still do that. I was sympathizing with the bands, it was a long cold day....

Betsy


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

In super cold weather the horns tend to use plastic mouthpieces. You remember the story about licking the pump handle. It's true! 

This, from BrassMan....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you read or hear that the chamber quartet "finger synched"? I was wondering how they managed to keep the instruments in tune in that chilly air and get such good sound! Any of you ever played string instruments outdoors in that kind of temp? I would think that the heat from one's hand against the cold wood would affect the tuning?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/23/arts/music/23band.html?ref=music
> 
> ...


I have never played a stringed instrument but I wondered how they were able to perform so beautifully. The wind was strong because you could see their hair blowing. I thought their fingers must be aching and burning. I guess that is what performer's do, bite the bullet.

I felt very sorry for the bands, it was late afternoon and much colder.

They even stated that Mrs. Obama had a blanket wrapped around her feet in the viewing stand.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I have never played a stringed instrument but I wondered how they were able to perform so beautifully. The wind was strong because you could see their hair blowing. I thought their fingers must be aching and burning. I guess that is what performers do, bite the bullet.


That's what they do, yes. But THOSE performers, Yo Yo Ma and Itzhak Perlman, normally play instruments worth millions of dollars. What do you want to bet they were using a Costco cello and a Walmart violin that day?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> In super cold weather the horns tend to use plastic mouthpieces. You remember the story about licking the pump handle. It's true!
> 
> This, from BrassMan....


Thanks, I didn't know that. On Good Morning America they were saying that there's also some kind of balm or coating that can be used on brass instruments that some use....

Betsy


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

This just in:

"The players and the inauguration organizing committee said [synching with a recording] was necessary because of the extreme cold and wind during Tuesday's ceremony. The conditions raised the possibility of broken piano strings, cracked instruments and wacky intonation....Along with admiration for the musicians' yeoman work in the cold, questions had swirled in the classical music world about whether Mr. Ma and Mr. Perlman would use their valuable cello and violin in the subfreezing weather. Both used modern instruments. Mr. Ma said he had considered using a hardy carbon-fiber cello, but rejected the idea to avoid distracting viewers with its unorthodox appearance."

From: http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/23/arts/music/23band.html?_r=1&th&emc=th


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The only inauguration that I ever attended was that of Lyndon Johnson in 1965. It was a cold, miserable day in D.C. but there were 1.2 million of us there to witness the swearing in of the winner of the second most lopsided election in American history. Looking back on that day now, I wonder why history has treated LBJ so badly. Without the sheer weight of Johnson's personality, Martin Luther King's dream might still be only a dream.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

TM said:


> From all MLK had ever said - it seems his desire was for race to not matter, to be a complete non-issue, for society to be color-blind. if such a big deal is made of Pres Obama's race then we are not achieving that... It really seems stange to me when people mention MLK then Obama as if he is achieing the goal, becuase the focus on his race seems to be the opposite of the goal. Does that make sense?


TM, that is totally how I saw it - that if we had really made it, then the fact of his race wouldn't even be an issue. I'm sure in the future we will get there. We are not there yet. But I also agree that we should be celebrating the fact of the *first* African-American president. It is a milestone for our country and it still gives me chills just thinking about it.

One of the commentators on one of the channels did make a comment at one point that we will know we have achieved the dream when race is invisible to people. That is what I'm hoping for. That is what I am hoping that I teach my children.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm coming into this thread late, so excuse me 

I just had to say I was never more proud of our country than when President Obama was inaugurated Tuesday. President Obama and his entire family, as well as the Bidens, represented our country with the utmost of integrity and a very genuine  sense of kindness and caring for all American citizens.

It was *SO* refreshing to see a President, First Lady, and their children so sincere and genuine, smiling, laughing, talking freely with citizens. When the President and Mrs. Obama danced, I felt like I was a guest at a wedding; their love for each other was very transparent, as was their repeated efforts to fully engage Sasha and Malia every single step of the way. I was both overjoyed and bursting with pride at the same time. Still smiling


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But here's the important question--did you like her ball gown?

Betsy


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

You know what? I'm a guy, and the style of clothes barely registers on me (though the colors do). What strikes me is the WAY she wears clothes, i.e., the personality that radiates through. From what I've seen and read of her, it's genuine, and very appealing. And the two of them together: wow.

Sorry, Betsy. I yam what I yam.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

ScrappingForever said:


> TM, that is totally how I saw it - that if we had really made it, then the fact of his race wouldn't even be an issue. I'm sure in the future we will get there. We are not there yet. But I also agree that we should be celebrating the fact of the *first* African-American president. It is a milestone for our country and it still gives me chills just thinking about it.
> 
> One of the commentators on one of the channels did make a comment at one point that we will know we have achieved the dream when race is invisible to people. That is what I'm hoping for. That is what I am hoping that I teach my children.


I thought the inaugural events were terrific to watch and this is the first one that I have paid so much attention to. Regarding race being invisible, I have a slightly different take on that being the goal. In the same way that gender equality would not require that a person's gender be ignored (which would have a negative effect on our country's reproductive capabilities  ) my feeling is that the goal is really that race is not a factor/issue in how people can live their lives and what they can be. One of the truly great things about this country is that we do recognize the value of different perspectives and points of view and by extension recognizing the value that different people bring to the table which makes us better.

Just my 2 cents. And I am torn on Aretha's hat -- in some ways it is a perfect hat for her but I have to say I would not look forward to seeing someone wear it on the street!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> You know what? I'm a guy, and the style of clothes barely registers on me (though the colors do). What strikes me is the WAY she wears clothes, i.e., the personality that radiates through. From what I've seen and read of her, it's genuine, and very appealing. And the two of them together: wow.
> 
> Sorry, Betsy. I yam what I yam.


You took the words right out of my mouth, BrassMan. There's such love in the Obama family....it's entirely refreshing to see it displayed in such a genuine yet dignified manner.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth, BrassMan. There's such love in the Obama family....it's entirely refreshing to see it displayed in such a genuine yet dignified manner.


Seeing the Obamas together reminded me of the way the Reagan's were when they were together. A genuine love and respect just radiates through. It is very refreshing to see that. I prefer that anytime to the stiff, unapproachable look. I remember the way Mrs. Reagan would look at President Reagan and vice versa. I saw that same look when the Obama's were interviewed by Charlie Gibson. They also joke with each other.
I am a hopless romantic, what can I say!


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I am totally amazed how critical media members are and their concern about Mrs. Obama's fashion.  I totally agree with Brassman that it is how she wears her clothes and she looks fabulous.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jamjar said:


> I am totally amazed how critical media members are and their concern about Mrs. Obama's fashion. I totally agree with Brassman that it is how she wears her clothes and she looks fabulous.


Like Jackie Kennedy and Princess Di, very stylish


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Seeing the Obamas together reminded me of the way the Reagan's were when they were together. A genuine love and respect just radiates through. It is very refreshing to see that. I prefer that anytime to the stiff, unapproachable look. I remember the way Mrs. Reagan would look at President Reagan and vice versa. I saw that same look when the Obama's were interviewed by Charlie Gibson. They also joke with each other.
> I am a hopless romantic, what can I say!


Add me to the list of hopeless romantics! If I didn't adore Michelle Obama so, I might be just a tad *jealous* of the adoration she receives from her husband!

My DH said her dress looked like "a rag." I think he was tired of all my *sighs* and romantic-tinged remarks about their loving dance moves and adoring eyes. Maybe he'll learn something from our President?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree that the First Lady can wear clothes fabulously.  She even made the chenille bedspread she was wearing to the Balls look good.



Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I believe it was a historic day and said so along with some other relevant comments that were no different than the gushing reverence in many posts remaining however since they weren't from the unconditional blind love side they weren't allowed to remain so I guess I'll just say it was historic.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

LDB said:


> I believe it was a historic day and said so along with some other relevant comments that were no different than the gushing reverence in many posts remaining however since they weren't from the unconditional blind love side they weren't allowed to remain so I guess I'll just say it was historic.


Not to say, of course, that unconditional blind dislike is any less biased.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

That is a true statement but does not represent this situation.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sorry, I know this thread wasn't supposed to turn political...

I just find it extremely condescending that there's an assumption that people are following blindly. Please have the courtesy to assume that everyone has made a decision based on their own reasoning and research. Just because others came to a different conclusion does not make them sheep.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lotus said:


> I'm sorry, I know this thread wasn't supposed to turn political...
> 
> I just find it extremely condescending that there's an assumption that people are following blindly. Please have the courtesy to assume that everyone has made a decision based on their own reasoning and research. Just because others came to a different conclusion does not make them sheep.


And it is not going to become political because we are moving on. We are going to agree to disagree.

Thanks,
Linda
Moderator


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I found this great site with the history of inaugurations!

http://inaugural.senate.gov/history/

Also this about Inaugural gowns:
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/inauguration/fashion.html
http://americanhistory.si.edu/exhibitions/exhibition.cfm?key=38&exkey=1239

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jackie Kennedy was so elegant and poised. I love her inaugural gown on the site you posted Betsy.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Lotus, not everyone who is so enthralled is unconditionally blindly for the man just as not everyone who has an opposing viewpoint such as myself is unconditionally blindly disliking the man. My beliefs are based on facts just as I'm sure you consider yours. In any event, other than to tell you I wasn't blanketly naming everyone and not you or anyone specifically individually I'm getting out of this topic as it's obvious my viewpoint is in the minority.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A quiz!

http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/01/12/quiz.ball.gowns/

I got 8 out of 8 correct. How about everyone else?

as an aside -- I don't know why everyone is so negative about Hillary Clinton's gown from 1993. I quite like it. Rosalynn Carter's frock, on the other hand, looks like something one would wear to an elegant Sunday breakfast chez nous. LOL

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I got 7 out of 8 correct.  I correctly guessed Roslyn Carter's gown because of Leslie's remark.  Nice First Lady...bad designer.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Well that was fun, I got 6 out of 8. The store bought blue dress was horrific!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I only got 5 out of 8- guess textiles are not my forte!

Lynn L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

6 out of 8, not to bad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got 7 out of 8. . . but at least 3 were guesses.  

Is it just me or does Mrs. Carter's dress look like she just got off a magic carpet?

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Is it just me or does Mrs. Carter's dress look like she just got off a magic carpet?


Hahahah, very good description!

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I got 8 out of 8.  Mrs. Carter's dress was typical of that time, the 70's had no taste, it had leisure suits and lots of long vests on women and the dress was left over from his governors inauguration in 1971 .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I cede the title Textile Queen to Leslie, I only got 6 out of 8.

Betsy


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I cede the title Textile Queen to Leslie, I only got 6 out of 8.
> 
> Betsy


LOL Betsy! Love it. Leslie did really well, didn't she?


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Some really great photos of the Inauguration from start to finish:

http://blogs.denverpost.com/captured/2009/01/21/inauguration-day-in-dc/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Free at Audible, the podcast of President Obama's inaugural speech.
http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/products/ProductDetail.jsp?productID=FR_APNS_090120a&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes

or go to http://www.audible.com and search for Obama if the link doesn't work.

You don't have to be a member of Audible to download it. As you probably know, books from Audible will play on your Kindle (Amazon owns Audible, apparently.) There is a special folder for Audible content, I believe you use the USB to move it there.

Betsy


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Have any of you visited the *new* http://www.whitehouse.gov site since the inauguration? The site's had a complete makeover under President Oboama and has lots of transparency, especially in the Briefing Room.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> Have any of you visited the *new* http://www.whitehouse.gov site since the inauguration? The site's had a complete makeover under President Oboama and has lots of transparency, especially in the Briefing Room.


I did visit and I like the new look


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Some really great photos of the Inauguration from start to finish:
> 
> http://blogs.denverpost.com/captured/2009/01/21/inauguration-day-in-dc/


Thanks, Suzanne - Great photos there!

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I did viist and I like the new look


I did just after the Inaugeral was over and liked it. I visited it again due to your post, Linda, and like it even more. You can actually read the executive orders & proclamations that he signs! And I am very glad to see the weekly radio addresses being placed there with a print version as well.

Marci


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

If you pull up this week's video address, you can not only get the print version of President Obama's address, but also download the Recovery Plan he's referencing in his address (in PDF format).  

There's also a section under the Executive Orders and/or Proclamations, I believe, where they have a link to archived orders/proclamations from previous presidents.  

Lots of White House and presidential info online for kids (and adults!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do be sure that you're going to whitehouse dot GOV not whitehouse dot COM.  

Ann


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

libro said:


> It was *SO* refreshing to see a President, First Lady, and their children so sincere and genuine, smiling, laughing, talking freely with citizens. When the President and Mrs. Obama danced, I felt like I was a guest at a wedding; their love for each other was very transparent, as was their repeated efforts to fully engage Sasha and Malia every single step of the way. I was both overjoyed and bursting with pride at the same time. Still smiling


The reason they are laughing is because they pulled one over on everybody.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> The reason they are laughing is because they pulled one over on everybody.


\
We get it, you don't like Obama, you think he is a fraud and a scourge on America. Let it go you have at least 4 years and that kind of hatred isn't good for the soul.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> We get it, you don't like Obama, you think he is a fraud and a scourge on America. Let it go you have at least 4 years and that kind of hatred isn't good for the soul.


It's not hatred it's simply looking at things realistically.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone get People, it is a good issue with the inauguration photos and articles. It also has pictures from previous inaugurations.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Does anyone get People?


Usually not, and I have degrees in Sociology and Anthropology.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Does anyone get People, it is a good issue with the inauguration photos and articles. It also has pictures from previous inaugurations.


Did someone say People?










LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Leslie: Obsess much?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Leslie: Obsess much?


Only about a few things! LOL


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Only about a few things! LOL


If youhave to obsess about something Hugh isn't a bad obsession. Should I thow in a reference to Hibbing here?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> If youhave to obsess about something Hugh isn't a bad obsession. Should I thow in a reference to Hibbing here?


It's probably about time. Betsy's late mother will thank you.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's probably about time. Betsy's late mother will thank you.
> 
> L


LOL So when will he be in Hibbing?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> LOL So when will he be in Hibbing?


Probably the day after he visits me in Westbrook, Maine.

Okay, so this thread is officially hijacked. Vampy, where's your little hijack icon? LOL

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Probably the day after he visits me in Westbrook, Maine.
> 
> Okay, so this thread is officially hijacked. Vampy, where's your little hijack icon? LOL
> 
> L


It hasn't been hijacked, it's been Hughjacked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's been Hughjackmaned...

And Mom thanks you!









Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Does anyone get People,





Bacardi Jim said:


> Usually not, and I have degrees in Sociology and Anthropology.


hysterical

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Did someone say People?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soooo cute.

Looking forward to the Oscars...

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's been Hughjackmaned...
> 
> And Mom thanks you!
> 
> ...


Not a problem. Someone had to mention Hibbing for you if we were Hughjackmaning the thread.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The things that float around the Internet...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Disturbing. . . on a variety of levels. . . . 

Ann


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

If Aretha's hat helps find him, I hope he wears it!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you really believe this company? I don't. I think this is outrageous....and even more outrageous they think we would believe them!

http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/01/22/obama.dolls/


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Libro,

I do not think it is outrageous that they made African American dolls.  There are not that many to be found outside of the Bratz collection as far as I know.

I do think that the company's denial about where the dolls' names come from is, however.

Marci


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Marci said:


> Libro,
> 
> I do not think it is outrageous that they made African American dolls. There are not that many to be found outside of the Bratz collection as far as I know.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, Marci. Also, if they wanted to name the dolls after Sasha and Malia, then ask for permission. I'm always happy to see African American dolls; it's just Ty's denial of where their inspiration came from that I found very disingenuous.


----------

